# Question regarding carboy stage



## estream (Jun 2, 2011)

Followed the recipe that had me start fermenting with just sugar water and then gradually add lemon in over a day or so. Fermenting worked great and got down to 0.095ish. Added the sugar and other items and then racked into secondary on Monday. Fermentation seems to have really slowed down and top 20% is starting to clear but it seems like I have alot of sediment at the bottom and there are white floating (almost looks like clouds) at the top. Is this normal. Everything seemed fine but this is strange. I brew alot of beer over the last 3 years and 2 wine kits but have never seen this in the wine before.

Thanks for any insight into this.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds semi-normal. If you added sulfite and sorbate, that should keep you from getting a new ferment on the last sugar added. If you added Sparkolloid to clear it, that can take a couple of weeks to really clear. Have you done anything to get the gas out of this batch? Dissolved CO2 will delay the clearing.


----------



## estream (Jun 3, 2011)

All I did stirred things up with the drill agitator. when racking. Any way or removing the CO2 with normal methods? Don't want to run to Midwest before next week.

Just seeing lots of what I think would be crystallized sugar hanging at the top. I planned on letting it sit for a couple more weeks. Just worried because as I look at my 6 carboys all together this one just looks strange; however the other are all beer so I guess there is a little difference.

Want to try it before starting a strawberry. Last thing I tried from Midwest for the wife was terrible. Twisted Mist is just not what it was cracked up to be.

Thanks for the help.


----------

